# Chevy CUCV Plowing



## customfitch (Oct 1, 2009)

The guys on steel soldiers referred me to you guys over here for my question. I will give it a go:

I Just purchased an '86 m1008 (chevy k-30 built up a bit) primarily as a property maintenance vehicle. I am impressed as hell by the all around balls of the truck but I am starting to realize that there will be some projects involved with owning it, which I am looking forward to.
I am in the process now of assembling plow parts for it; I was able to find a Western unimount mount for it, but it seems pretty obvious that the truck's torsion bar will interfere with the mount's thrust arms. I am starting to realize that I likely have the wrong mount, or some sort of fab is going to have to be made to make this mount work. I have western mount assembly 61770:
http://www.westernplows.com/pdf/13596_103103.pdf

So, my questions are, if anyone has the answers,
1) What western mount and harness kit is designed for this vehicle, if any?
2) What plows "bolt on" to the truck as is, if not the western?
3) What wiring issues arise due to the nature of this vehicle?
4) What other issues with this matter should I be aware of?

My driveway is about 800 ft long; I don't want to have to snowblow this thing when the ****/snow starts flying, so any help would be greatly appreciated. This site has already been a great help to me, one more time would be cool.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

An 86' doesn't have torsion bars, do you mean sway bar? I'm not up on Westerns but you might have to pull the bolts on the bushings and put the mount under the sway bar and reinstall with longer bolts.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Ask in the Western Plow Forum. They should be able to help you.


----------

